# White Eatsheen Cubes



## smskill12 (Apr 24, 2008)

At cube4you.com
there are new white eastsheen 2x2,4x4 and 5x5 they all good
just telling ppl if you dont know already there like edison cubes but you can d.i.y. and its an eastsheen so it is fast.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 24, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> At cube4you.com
> there are new white eastsheen 2x2,4x4 and 5x5 they all good
> just telling ppl if you dont know already there like edison cubes but you can d.i.y. and its an eastsheen so it is fast.


Third post about this?

Anyhow, they're not like Edison. They're a different mech, and that's a huge difference in movement characteristic. Anyhow, I expect the white cubes to turn very well (considering the white plastic Edison 4 I've tried - before the core broke).

What do you mean with DIY? You can take Edisons apart and reassemble, and do the the same with an ES.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 24, 2008)

The only difference between the white and black Eastsheens is the color. Just like the difference between the white and black DIY type (a)s. There's probably going to be a small difference in the plastic because of the the zinc stuff they use to make it white, but it will be almost exactly the same. Also, Edison doesn't make a 5x5...

Lucas, you can't really compare an Edison's plastic to the eastsheens, just because their white... I have a white Edison 3x3 and it's far superior in feel to the white type (a) DIY.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 24, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> considering the white plastic Edison 4 I've tried - before the core broke



Geez, mine as well.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 26, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> The only difference between the white and black Eastsheens is the color. Just like the difference between the white and black DIY type (a)s.



well, it may not affect the performance but does it affect recognition? cause i wanna get a 5x5 and the white looks cool but i dunno if i should just stick to black. and dont say its preference because i dont have any white cubes


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought it was titanium oxide that made plastic white, not zinc.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's the chemical. I couldn't think of it for the life of me. But yeah, titamium oxide is used in everything, and won't mess with the quality of the plastic. They even use it in food and toothpaste!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have white and black DIY. The white plastic is softer, and responds to lube different. Neither are better per-say. They are just slighty different.


----------

